# Writing Devices: HP Stream 11 (Goodbye, Chromebook!)



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd been looking around for a while for a machine that costs as little as possible and performs as little as possible, as I'd like something to write on and be able to minimize distractions. I finally came across the newly released HP Stream 11, and I snagged it, and it's pretty great, so I thought I'd share.

It's basically the PC answer to chromebooks. 11 inch screen, full size keyboard, 8+ hours battery life, solid state drive and super quiet innards, 2.8 lbs, so very light. It runs Windows 8.1 (which I don't love, but still). It only has 32gb of storage--perfect for Scrivener, Word, and Dropbox--all I need. Only 2 GB of RAM, plenty for writing. And it comes with a free year of Word 365. Best of all: I got it for *$189.99* through HP. ($199.99 with a $10 coupon code), and they do free shipping.

I'm only just starting to use it, so I'll update if it craps out, but I'm pretty excited about. (And it comes in magenta color (or blue))

Here's its page on HP's site: http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/us/en/pdp/Laptops/hp-stream-notebook---11-d020nr-energy-star

ETA: the coupon code I used was SV3846


----------



## PandaPuppy (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for this, Ronny. I had never heard of it. Looks like something I could really use.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

My pleasure. I don't think the product is being marketed since it just came out. I had to dig really deep to find it. Even the HP site makes it hard to find. Dunno why!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Ronny. I read about the HP Stream 11 several months ago but didn't realize it's now available.

For those who prefer to buy at Amazon, here's the link: HP Stream 11 Laptop. You can't use the $10-off coupon there, though.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2l429m/ama_my_hp_stream_11_arrived_today/
 from someone who owns two CB's.

I'm torn between a Stream, a CB or something else. Apparently the Stream takes awhile to just start and that it may take longer as time goes on and there are updates. Also that 2gb is a major downer. Even for just writing, you may want to run music in the background or a couple of other things, and that 2gb will go by so fast.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> Here's
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2l429m/ama_my_hp_stream_11_arrived_today/
> ...


Agreed. I'd rather overdo the RAM than have too little. I had 2GB of RAM two computers ago and I was nearly pulling my hair out with it.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> Here's
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2l429m/ama_my_hp_stream_11_arrived_today/
> ...


Hmm, I haven't noticed any slow starts as of yet. Up until now, I'd been using a 3 year old Samsung netbook with 1gb RAM, and it's been plenty for writing/music (on scrivener or word or both). Usually it's fine for 1-3 tasks at a time, in my experience. And my personal plan is to never ever update this laptop. First thing you do is uninstall every piece of bloatware and turn off all auto-updates. Another good thing about the Stream: not a lot of bloatware.

But again, I was looking for a machine dedicated to writing only.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Ronny K said:


> Hmm, I haven't noticed any slow starts as of yet. Up until now, I'd been using a 3 year old Samsung netbook with 1gb RAM, and it's been plenty for writing/music (on scrivener or word or both). Usually it's fine for 1-3 tasks at a time, in my experience. And my personal plan is to never ever update this laptop. First thing you do is uninstall every piece of bloatware and turn off all auto-updates. Another good thing about the Stream: *not a lot of bloatware. *
> 
> But again, I was looking for a machine dedicated to writing only.


If you order the HP Stream from the microsoft store or pick it up at a Microsoft store, you'll get the Signature edition that has no bloatware. Check out the video on the page below and you can see how the same PC with and w/o bloatware loads.

Oh yeah, the costs are exactly the same as Amazon.

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbpage.MicrosoftSignature

P.S. My sister bought a HP Stream 14 this past weekend - that's why I know this.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> If you order the HP Stream from the microsoft store or pick it up at a Microsoft store, you'll get the Signature edition that has no bloatware. Check out the video on the page below and you can see how the same PC with and w/o bloatware loads.
> 
> Oh yeah, the costs are exactly the same as Amazon.
> 
> ...


!!!

Wish I had known that. I did a quick search through the signature website, but saw no sign.


----------



## CDForness (Nov 25, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> If you order the HP Stream from the microsoft store or pick it up at a Microsoft store, you'll get the Signature edition that has no bloatware. Check out the video on the page below and you can see how the same PC with and w/o bloatware loads.
> 
> Oh yeah, the costs are exactly the same as Amazon.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like the Microsoft store carries the HP Stream 11, yet. I guess I'll have to wait till they do. Still peeved about my last laptop I bought at best buy with all the damn bloatware.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Ronny K said:


> Hmm, I haven't noticed any slow starts as of yet. Up until now, I'd been using a 3 year old Samsung netbook with 1gb RAM, and it's been plenty for writing/music (on scrivener or word or both). Usually it's fine for 1-3 tasks at a time, in my experience. And my personal plan is to never ever update this laptop. First thing you do is uninstall every piece of bloatware and turn off all auto-updates. Another good thing about the Stream: not a lot of bloatware.
> 
> But again, I was looking for a machine dedicated to writing only.


Mmm, I'm also looking for a dedicated writer. Just wanna be able to play music (I can't write in silence) as well.



Chrissy said:


> If you order the HP Stream from the microsoft store or pick it up at a Microsoft store, you'll get the Signature edition that has no bloatware. Check out the video on the page below and you can see how the same PC with and w/o bloatware loads.
> 
> Oh yeah, the costs are exactly the same as Amazon.
> 
> ...


She got this one then, right? I'll seriously consider it. The battery life is a downer, and I'd be willing to pay up to $350 for 4gb of ram. If there isn't a newer version for the Holidays I may just grab this one instead. Thanks for sharing!

Edit: Mmm This Asus one has even better battery life. Available as a Signature Edition.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

For anyone considering a Windows 8.1 laptop/computer for primarily writing, may I suggest the Asus X205? It's like the netbooks back from a few years ago, only more powerful. And it has the best battery life in the entire Signature Edition line-up offered by Microsoft. Trust me, I checked! Battery life is super important for me.

I used to have a 11.1 sized laptop just over a year ago and didn't find the keyboard cramped, but I'm also a woman with average size hands. A fellow with large hands may not like it very much.

As for the glossy display, you can always get a matte panel to put over it. If I do get this laptop instead of a Stream or CB, I'll be more than happy to post a review about it. =)

Edit: Here's a written review about it done by someone else. There's already a few videos about it on YouTube as well.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Checked out the Signature Edition computers today to see the sales going on, and look at what I found! The HP Stream 13 is now in the Signature Edition store and is only $206.10 It has better battery life than the HP Stream 14, if that's something you care about.


----------



## CDForness (Nov 25, 2013)

Is anybody writing with a Microsoft Surface?  Curious about that toy and want to add it to my writing arsenal.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Alright I'm resurrecting this thread to let ya'll know I ordered the Asus X205 just this morning from Amazon. I didn't get the Signature Edition version because it cost $20 more and any bloatware can be removed after I get it anyways. Plus the shipping is free. =)

It's supposed to be available at Staples tomorrow (Black Friday) for only $99 but I personally had zero desire to go there early in the morning and shuffle around with lots of other people who may also be hoping to get one. I suspect there wont be many available, so there's no guarantee I'd get one anyways.

Once I get it and slap Write or Die 2 on it and mess with it for a week, I'll let ya'll know how it holds up as primarily a writing device. =) There have been reports of some dead pixels from some people (on Amazon) so if that happens I'll also let ya'll know and send it back for a new one.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the resurrection and the update.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> Alright I'm resurrecting this thread to let ya'll know I ordered the Asus X205 just this morning from Amazon. I didn't get the Signature Edition version because it cost $20 more and any bloatware can be removed after I get it anyways. Plus the shipping is free. =)
> 
> It's supposed to be available at Staples tomorrow (Black Friday) for only $99 but I personally had zero desire to go there early in the morning and shuffle around with lots of other people who may also be hoping to get one. I suspect there wont be many available, so there's no guarantee I'd get one anyways.
> 
> Once I get it and slap Write or Die 2 on it and mess with it for a week, I'll let ya'll know how it holds up as primarily a writing device. =) There have been reports of some dead pixels from some people (on Amazon) so if that happens I'll also let ya'll know and send it back for a new one.


Awesome. This trend is just beginning, but PCs are about to flood that market with low-cost options. Gonna be fun


----------



## CASD57 (May 3, 2014)

Bought the Stream 13 because of this thread :}

Boot time to log in window is about 6-8 sec
Shut down is quicker

Excellent screen compared to the Dell Inspiron Series 3000 and 7000

I added a 64gb Microsd cost $18 off ebay
Key board isn't bad..
Sound is excellent
I've got:
Libre 
Ywriter5
CCleaner
Revo
Maxthon
Comodo Dragon

Installed...I will be adding Scrivener as soon as I find my serial number

This is an excellent laptop for $229...


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

I own an 11inch MacBook Air, but I'm thinking about picking up a cheap Windows PC just for writing. I get too distracted on my Macs because I have too many cool apps installed on them.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm aware of it. Read up on it.

And I'm incredibly uninterested.

Some of us actually like Chromebooks. Like me, for example. Between the Tegra K1-power Acer Chromebook, and the Toshiba Chromebook 2 with a 1080p IPS screen... it's not even close.

Nothing with the labels of Microsoft or Windows on it is gonna change that, for me.

On a desktop, I'm on Windows 7.

My next laptop? Definitely a Chromebook.

But I love how threatened Mac and Windows users are by Chromebooks. Out of one side of their mouths, those companies smirk and say, "They're not REAL computers" and "5 million units sold is nothing," while out of the other side of their mouth, they're touting new products as "Chromebook killers!"

Why does one need a "Chromebook killer" if it's not a real computer and it's not a threat at all?

*dizzy*


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ronny K said:


> Hmm, I haven't noticed any slow starts as of yet.


By Windows standards, probably not.

The slowest Chromebooks go from completely off to "ready to rock" in about 10-12 seconds.

My four-year-old Asus WIn7 4GM workhorse laptop takes about 10-15... minutes. Truth.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Psst...

I actually wish fans of the HP Stream 11 and other such devices all the best with the product of their choice... I just take offense at it being called a Chromecast killer.

In the spirit of good-natured comparisons, though:


*Toshiba Chromebook 2* (CB34-B3340)*Acer Chromebook 13* (CB5-311-T1UU)*HP Stream 13*ChromeOSChromeOSWindows 8.14 GB DDR3L SD RAM4 GB DDR3L SD RAM2 GB DDR3L SD RAMIntel Celeron N2840 Dual Core Bay Trail Processor 2.16 GHzNVIDIA Tegra K1 Quad Core 2.1 GHzIntel Celeron N2840 Dual Core Bay Trail Processor 2.16 GHz16 GB Solid-State Drive (~12GB free)32 GB Solid-State Drive (~28GB free)32 GB Solid-State Drive (~10GB free)100 GB Google Drive Cloud Storage, Free for 2 years100 GB Google Drive Cloud Storage, Free for 2 years1 TB OneDrive Cloud Storage, Free for 1 year13.3-inch 1080p TrueHD Screen (IPS panel!)13.3-inch 1080p TrueHD Screen (standard TN panel, not IPS)13.3-inch 1366x768 (720p equivalent) Screen (standard TN panel, not IPS)2.95 pounds3.31 pounds3.42 pounds9-hour battery life11-hour battery life7.75-hour battery lifeIntel HD graphicsNVIDIA Kepler GPU with 192 NVIDIA CUDA coresIntel HD graphicsGoogle Docs, Microsoft Office Online -- freeGoogle Docs, Microsoft Office Online -- freeMS Office 365 -- free for only one yearWiFi 802.11 A/C (latest standard)WiFi 802.11 A/C (latest standard)WiFi 802.11 bgn1 USB 3.0, 1 USB 2.0, 1 microSD 2 USB 3.0, 1 microSD1 USB 3.0, 2 USB 2.0, 1 microSDHD Webcam, 10-second boot-upHD Webcam, 10-second boot-upHD Webcam, standard Windows 8.1 bootup time$279.99 (Black Friday sale)$329.99 (Black Friday sale)$229.99 (No Black Friday sale as I write this)

Frankly, it's a toss-up and dependent upon what's important to you.

If you want a Windows laptop that is cheaper up front, has MS Office (only free for a year), and more cloud storage (for a shorter amount of time), then the HP Stream 13 is a good choice.

But the two Chromebooks I'm most interested in are generally more powerful, better performers, and despite a higher up-front price, cheaper to own over time. (OneDrive storage expires much sooner than Google's, and Google Docs suite is always free, whereas Office 365 is something you have to pay to keep using after a year.)

Yes, on Windows 8.1, you can run Scrivener.

But on Chromebook, you can use Google Docs or even a free version of MS Word Online, and transfer your out-and-about writing progress into Scrivener when you're back on your Windows desktop.

(Technically, you could use Chrome Remote Desktop to control your Windows desktop at home and run Scrivener on your Chromebook that way, if it's really important to you, though it's maybe not practical for most.)

Oh, and ChromeOS only takes up about 4GB with no bloatware hogging drive space, leaving 28GB free on the Acer and 12GB free on the Toshiba.

By comparison, on the Windows machine, Win 8.1 and Office 365, 8GB of "recovery" space, and other bloatware, they all take up about 22GB, leaving 10GB free, on average. Meaning you can't even do a 16GB drive on a Win 8.1 machine.

Again... depends on what's important to you.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Chromebooks are fine, but The inability to run your own software is a deal-breaker for many.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the Chromebook, but you can't run Scrivener on it. People talk about bloatware. Is there some reason that can't be removed or that you couldn't do a fresh install of Windows?


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

I actually almost went with the Acer Chromebook 13, for the amazing battery life and because ChromeOS is a nice light-weight OS.

BUT! I can't run Write or Die 2 on it. I can't run the Hemingway Editor on it. It can't run Scrivener.

The Acer CB 13 has the Nividia K1 processor, and some Chrome apps may not be able to run on it; at least for now. I'm sure app developers will take it into consideration in the near future and fix their apps so they can run on it just fine. The display sucks compared to the Asus X205 as well. I read plenty of reviews and watched a few videos and the display is a major let down. I'm going to be staring at the laptop for hours on end, I at least want a display that wont make me want to claw my eyes out.

I didn't get the Stream 11 because I do not want nor care for MS Office, and the X205 has a better display and battery life. 

Sure Google Docs is great and I already use it for my writing, but I want to use the other programs I listed above as well. Off-line. I don't want to use a remote desktop app just so I can access those programs. That would mean turning on wifi, which will reduce the battery life, and possibly lag.

As for bloatware on Windows laptops, that can all be removed. Since I wont be using MS Office (I haven't touched it in years anyways) I'll have more storage room. Even if I do need more, I can use a SDcard. 

I did really want a Chromebook, but as of right now, they're not a good option for me and many others. The inability to run certain programs makes it a instant deal-breaker for a lot of people.

That being said I do like Chromebooks and ChromeOS. I post on the r/ChromeOS subreddit and love talking about them and watching review videos on them. There's just no reason for me to get one right now. Maybe in the future if/when they can run my desired apps. Until then, nope.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Craig and Cryptic,

I want to thank both of you for sharing your technical expertise with the rest of us who aren't as savvy as you are. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

No problem Lucian! I've actually developed a bit of a obsession with low-end devices. I love how cheap and powerful netbooks are these days compared to a few years ago when they first showed up and were stupidly over-priced and very slow.

I also like that Microsoft has a decent competitor now for those same low-end laptops and tablets with Google's ChromeOS. More choices for everyone!

Pity Apple refuses to make afford laptops for those that may want to try MacOS. I think Apple would only benefit from making entry-level devices and gain even more customers. If they had a device like that available now, I'd have gotten it over the Windows 8.1.

I'll most likely use the X205 as a my main computing device here and there as well, just to see what it's like, but for writers who are looking for something with battery life and be able to run their preferred apps, there's absolutely no need to shell out a lot of money for a laptop these days.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

CraigInOregon said:


> I'm aware of it. Read up on it.
> 
> And I'm incredibly uninterested.
> 
> ...


I admire your pasión, Craig, but this thread isn't a Chromebook-bashing thread, and I don't think anyone was dismissing Chromebooks? I think the Chromebook offers a little bit of a different service, and I think there are people who are looking for one or two things that Chromebooks don't excel at. I for one was anticipating a low-cost laptop that runs Windows. Sorry if you were offended.


----------



## CASD57 (May 3, 2014)

My limitations stop at not being able to install the software I want..
other then that I would've bought a Chromebook..


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> I actually almost went with the Acer Chromebook 13, for the amazing battery life and because ChromeOS is a nice light-weight OS.
> 
> BUT! I can't run Write or Die 2 on it. I can't run the Hemingway Editor on it. It can't run Scrivener.


Yes, that's true. And something I mentioned. ChromeOS is ... a different OS than Windows. It cannot run Windows or Mac software.

Just like a Prius key cannot run a Boeing 747.

That being said and acknowledged, and I *won't* use this as a selling point because it's not currently available, but the ChromeOS team *is* working on a feature that will let it run some Windows software via a streamed Windows Virtual Machine. It's an interesting concept, but I kinda feel about it like I feel about John Carmack-era Apple trying to get their Mac System 7 machines to run Windows 95... it might be nice, but shouldn't ever be a main selling point.



Cryptic Fawn said:


> The Acer CB 13 has the Nividia K1 processor, and some Chrome apps may not be able to run on it; at least for now.


Actually, that was true for about a week after the launch of the first K1 Chromebook and because of it, early reviews were mixed.

About a week into it being out, ChromeOS pushed out a K1 optimization update that addressed 99 percent of the issues... and that was months and several updates ago. The Tegra K1 is, benchmark-wise, in roughly the same class as the Intel Trail Bay processor.

What sets it apart is the nVidia graphics co-processor, which mostly only affects gaming, not most apps. It is the first gaming-optimized Chromebook, which will only be a selling point as gaming on Chromebook expands. Most browser-based games will benefit, but again, ChromeOS isn't Windows, so don't expect a game that requires local Windows HD installation to be compatible.

I think nVidia and Google and Acer pushed the "gaming-capable" platform bit of the K1 a bit too hard early on, and forgot to let people know that the K1 itself was, outside of graphics-intensive stuff, not much different from the Bay Trail Intels.

Personally, I've looked at a lot of the benchmarks and Toshiba's Chromebook 2 has slightly better benchmarks in just about everything except battery life, where the K1 is slightly better.

But it's just not so that there are a lot of issues with K1 compatibility; ChromeOS has had other Chromebooks that were based on Tegra/ARM architecture.

And as nice as the nVidia gaming/graphics co-processor is, gaming is more or less in its infancy on ChromeOS, about at the same level as Android was in the Froyo/Ice Cream Sandwich era, at best.



Cryptic Fawn said:


> The display sucks compared to the Asus X205 as well. I read plenty of reviews and watched a few videos and the display is a major let down. I'm going to be staring at the laptop for hours on end, I at least want a display that wont make me want to claw my eyes out.


True enough. The 1080p aspect of the Acer Chromebook 13 is eye-popping, but the fact that they used a plain TN panel monitor with limited viewing angles knocks it back a bit.

That's why I prefer the Toshiba Chromebook 2... like the very first HP Chromebook 11s, the Toshiba CB2 uses an IPS panel instead of a TN panel and that makes the 1080p very impressive... great viewing angles, brighter, better on NITs, more color vibrancy, etc. 



Cryptic Fawn said:


> I didn't get the Stream 11 because I do not want nor care for MS Office, and the X205 has a better display and battery life.
> 
> Sure Google Docs is great and I already use it for my writing, but I want to use the other programs I listed above as well. Off-line. I don't want to use a remote desktop app just so I can access those programs. That would mean turning on wifi, which will reduce the battery life, and possibly lag.


Umm, just to add this for accuracy: Google Docs on Chromebook is totally useable offline and has been for a while now. Same goes for the other parts of Google Office. (MS Word Online, the free version of Word for Chromebook released this past summer, is not.)

Like you, I would love love love to run Scrivener on a Chromebook. Right now, though, it's not there without some sort of compromise like doing a dual-boot system and adding Linux to it. Which I'm not interested in doing, personally.

But I see my Chromebook, once I get one, as not being my main writing platform, but my secondary one. The one I can take with me with ease out into the living room, a mall or restaurant, etc. And then move whatever I wrote on it into Scrivener on my desktop system, once I return or the project is ready for heavier manuscript work. That's less about the ability of Docs, though, than it is about my preference to use Scrivener whenever I can.

And no, Windows apologists, that does not mean I want, or should get, a Windows laptop. I know my own mind, thanks, and if I wanted another Windows laptop, that's what I'd be looking at.



Cryptic Fawn said:


> As for bloatware on Windows laptops, that can all be removed. Since I wont be using MS Office (I haven't touched it in years anyways) I'll have more storage room. Even if I do need more, I can use a SDcard.
> 
> I did really want a Chromebook, but as of right now, they're not a good option for me and many others. The inability to run certain programs makes it a instant deal-breaker for a lot of people.
> 
> That being said I do like Chromebooks and ChromeOS. I post on the r/ChromeOS subreddit and love talking about them and watching review videos on them. There's just no reason for me to get one right now. Maybe in the future if/when they can run my desired apps. Until then, nope.


Yes, the inability to run Windows/Mac programs is a dealbreaker for some.

However, part of that is up to developers.

For example, Microsoft not wanting to be out of the growing ChromeOS market is why Office Online is now out (in a somewhat limited free version) on ChromeOS.

Photoshop can now run native (streaming) on Chromebook if you have Creative Cloud.

But the reason Scrivener and some other boutique writing programs are not there is simply a developer's decision.

With Scriv specifically, L&L is a very small company with limited resources. About two-thirds of their resources are devoted to Mac development and the rest to Windows development. (The Linux version is free because it's unofficial.)

I understand their dilemma, and for a developer of that size, while ChromeOS is growing, it's still too small a market for them to divert limited resources to.

Bigger developers have more flexibility that way.

I'll admit, I like taking a risk on newer, emerging platforms. Android wasn't dominating the first time I got an Android smartphone. It is now. That one worked out for me.

I think ChromeOS will be an exciting, larger platform than it currently is, in the future. So I'm willing to take a risk on it. Will it grow into a significant market sector, like Android did, or become the next BeOS?

You never know...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ronny K said:


> I admire your pasion, Craig, but this thread isn't a Chromebook-bashing thread, and I don't think anyone was dismissing Chromebooks? I think the Chromebook offers a little bit of a different service, and I think there are people who are looking for one or two things that Chromebooks don't excel at. I for one was anticipating a low-cost laptop that runs Windows. Sorry if you were offended.


Well, I'll take you at your word... but you created the thread and put "Goodbye, Chromebook!" in your subject header, so maybe you'll understand why I interjected.

It's like telling someone you have no problem with them AFTER slapping them in the face with a glove. (Classical French insult.)


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I just ordered the Stream 13 for my wife. She's been without any laptop for awhile and was stuck using her mom's 3-4 yr old Compaq so that thing is horrifically slow. 

I ordered from the MS website so I got the signature version for 199 black friday deal. It should be here Mon or Tues so I hope it works for her.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> Umm, just to add this for accuracy: Google Docs on Chromebook is totally useable offline and has been for a while now.


I am already aware of this.



> Like you, I would love love love to run Scrivener on a Chromebook. Right now, though, it's not there without some sort of compromise like doing a dual-boot system and adding Linux to it. Which I'm not interested in doing, personally.


I also have zero interest in duel-booting a linux OS just to use certain apps.

Using a Virtual Machine is fine so long as it doesn't seriously drain the battery or lag. That's also not currently available. If it is in the future, and is decent, I may consider getting a CB.



> But I see my Chromebook, once I get one, as not being my main writing platform, but my secondary one. The one I can take with me with ease out into the living room, a mall or restaurant, etc. And then move whatever I wrote on it into Scrivener on my desktop system, once I return or the project is ready for heavier manuscript work. That's less about the ability of Docs, though, than it is about my preference to use Scrivener whenever I can.


That's where you, I, and many others differ. I wanted a writing laptop, and a Chromebook is still unable to fulfill my requirements.



> I think ChromeOS will be an exciting, larger platform than it currently is, in the future. So I'm willing to take a risk on it. Will it grow into a significant market sector, like Android did, or become the next BeOS?
> 
> You never know...


I have zero issues waiting for ChromeOS to be able to run my required apps. I suspect many feel the same.

As I've already said, I like ChromeOS, it just can't do all that I need it to do. So in the meantime I ordered a cheap Windows laptop specifically for writing, may even run some emulators on it, watch videos. I think I could even use it as my main driver if I really wanted.

I have entered a little contest for a Chromebox though. Would love getting one of those and playing with it by connecting my lovely 32inch 1080p monitor to it. =)

Edit: If the Asus X205 doesn't work out for me I'll just return it for a refund and get a CB. =P



horrordude1973 said:


> I just ordered the Stream 13 for my wife. She's been without any laptop for awhile and was stuck using her mom's 3-4 yr old Compaq so that thing is horrifically slow.
> 
> I ordered from the MS website so I got the signature version for 199 black friday deal. It should be here Mon or Tues so I hope it works for her.


I hope she likes it as well!


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't deviate from my macbook air.
I've owned it for one year thus far and look forward to at least five more.
Plus it's got trade-in value if I want to upgrade sooner.
Would much rather invest in a device I love for the same annual cost as one I will quickly grow frustrated with.
Just my option - to each his/her own


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> Using a Virtual Machine is fine so long as it doesn't seriously drain the battery or lag. That's also not currently available. If it is in the future, and is decent, I may consider getting a CB.


It's not a make-or-break feature for me. But my understanding of their plan is that the VM would run and draw its power off the cloud, like most ChromeOS functions. So it wouldn't drain the battery any more than using any other Chrome app.

As for lag, that's dependent upon Internet connection speed and most newer Chromebooks have Wifi A/E, which is Gigabit Internet-compatible. (If you have access to such connections.)

The sole interest I would have in it is would it enable me to run Scrivener on my Chromebook. Which, again, isn't make-or-break for me (but is for others) since I can kinda/sorta do the same thing using Chrome Remote Desktop.



Different solutions for different folks/needs. I have no issue with those who prefer something else for their use.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey folks, I'm back to add in my latest review for the Asus X205! Sorry I haven't been around, been kinda busy and got sick last week. =(



> December 1st: I ordered this back on November 27th, got here a day early. I also paid only $179.99 for it. I think the reason why the current price has shot up to above $200 is due to it's popularity. You can get it for $200 still over at Microsoft!
> 
> Build Quality: For such a cheap netbook, the build quality is amazing. Seriously, I'm impressed. The fanless design means no bloody air vents (therefore it's also completely silent). I held it by the two front corners and shook it; no squeeks, no bending. I was worried I'd hate the dark blue color but it's already growing on me.
> 
> ...


I'm happy with my purchase and love the X205 as a writing netbook. I think many would even enjoy it as their main PC, so long as they don't need it to do many things or play any graphic intensive games. =)


----------



## Babyruth (Feb 24, 2015)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> Hey folks, I'm back to add in my latest review for the Asus X205! Sorry I haven't been around, been kinda busy and got sick last week. =(
> 
> I'm happy with my purchase and love the X205 as a writing netbook. I think many would even enjoy it as their main PC, so long as they don't need it to do many things or play any graphic intensive games. =)


Can you use Scrivener on it? Do you find the 2GB to be too small?

Thanks!
~Ruth


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Babyruth said:


> Can you use Scrivener on it? Do you find the 2GB to be too small?
> 
> Thanks!
> ~Ruth


Yep, you can use Scivener on it.

No, 2gb of ram is not too small so long as you're not trying to run several things at once. I tend to just use Pandora in my browser (Chrome) and Google Docs for my writing.

Also, sorry for such a late reply, I got busy.

I still love my X205, it's battery life is downright amazing (I've gotten up to 10 hours with wifi on, just using Pandora and Google docs).

When I finally get to visit family in LA and Cali, I'll be taking it with me. Small and light enough to fit in my purse.


----------



## Simply Unbound (Mar 7, 2015)

I have an HP Pavilion dm1, which is the precursor to the Stream 11.

Unfortunately it's not over three and a half years old and getting quite long in the tooth.

I'd like to buy something slightly bigger to replace it, but I'm gonna try to hold out until Microsoft releases Windows 10.


----------

